# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Rufus Cuff, wrist communicator, Rufus Labs, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Rufus Labs

"The Rufus Cuff - more than a smartwatch. A wrist communicator." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Article "Don't call it a smartwatch: This enormous "wrist communicator" runs full-blown Android"

by Will Shanklin
March 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Rufus Cuff: The BEST Smart Watch on the Market?

Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Room in the market for another Smart Watch? Of course there is! But this one is different. 
> 
> Hello everyone and welcome to another 10 Reasons Why Show: Tech in the Morning with me Scott Tomasso. It's the SHOW that highlights the hottest tech, for you the layman.
> 
> What's more techy than a smart phone? A smart watch? What's more techy than a smart watch? The Rufus Cuff. And it's bigger too! Way bigger than the run-of-the-mill smart watch. It quite honestly may be the FIRST smart watch that does the market any justice.
> 
> My problem with smart watches has always been practicality. While generally I like my tech to be -- oh I don't know -- NOT big... I'm looking at you Galaxy Note. I've always thought that smart watches NEEDED to be a bit bigger to be functional in the sense of using it as a phone or for video calls for example. 
> 
> Well, Rufus Cuff takes care of that deficiency. This thing is huge! 
> ...

----------

